# Calgary for a day maybe two?



## DonM (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll be stopping in Calgary on my way to and from Banff in August with a daughter aged 15. Any advice on things to do? Has anyone been to Heritage Park? Is it similar to Colonial Williamsburg on a smaller scale?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## LynnW (Jun 6, 2007)

Heritage Park is like an old western town with many old shops along the main street. There is a great bakery and and an ice cream shop and the old Wainwright Hotel serves full meals. The midway is more for younger children but you can take a ride around the park on an old steam engine train or go for a ride around the reservoir on a paddle wheeler. Also horse drawn wagon rides. You can visit the farm which has an old house and a variety of farm animals. I suggest that with a 15 yr old you stop at Canada Olympic Park on your way to or from Banff where you can ride the luge. She may also enjoy going to the top of the Calgary Tower. If I think of anything else I'll let you know.

Lynn


----------



## shagnut (Jun 6, 2007)

Kelli & I loved Calgary. We regret we didn't do the luge or go to the Olympic Park. The  tower was neat, especially the glass part of the tower. Looking down was spooky!!  shaggy


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 11, 2007)

Calgary actually has a really good zoo.  We also have Olympic Park which has a bobsled run and a brand new zip line for the adventurous or I assume you could rent bikes and go mountain biking at a small ski resort if that doesn't exist in your area.  Heritage Park is Ok but if you want to drive Drumheller and the dinosaur museum are awesome and only about an hour and a half away.  Also there is a way to do a triangle tour so you don't have to take the same road both directions. This is a world class museum along with some informational walks outside.  Someone mentioned the tower which has a revolving restaurant.

Joan


----------

